# Fat side up or down?



## dirkdover

When starting to smoke a bone in pork shoulder, should I start fat side up or down?  My inclination is up to allow it to melt down into the meat.


----------



## fpnmf

We have a handy dandy search tool here,up top. It works great.

Here is a a fine example of just putting your header in there!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Fat+side+up+or+down  

 Have a great day and welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

That is the great debate. It comes down to personal preference. Some like it up some like it down. I say try it both ways and decide which you like. I personally do it fat up.


----------



## Bearcarver

I like it fat side up, but I put it near the top in my smoker.

I think I read that guys often put it fat side down, to protect it from being close to the heat source in their smokers.

Not sure, but this might be something done in smokers like the UDS types.

Any comments from guys with those & similar smokers???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm a fat side up guy too.


----------



## bluefrog

I've done butts both ways and can't really tell the difference.


----------



## beer-b-q

I like having the fat side up when we do one...


----------



## alelover

I like my butts fat side up.


----------



## sqwib

I remove the fat for more bark formation, some will go fat side down depending on the smoker and some just throw it on any which way, as (BlueFrog points out)

Sometimes its just preference (as Bmudd14474 stated) and other times there's a reason, such as fat side down to protect the meat in some smokers, as (Bear pointed out).

I believe the theory on fat side up, when its just preference is, its self basting but IMHO I think there's enough fat throughout to make this unnecessary, again my opinion only.


----------



## shooter1

I also remove the fat cap so the rub can get to the meat. There is plenty of fat in the butt and the whole idea of the low and slow is to render the fat out. I do not foil and I have never had the meat dry out. I use a WSM so if I did leave the fat cap on I would probably put it fat side down as I am trying to render the fat out.

Just my 2¢ but you should definitely try both ways and see what works for you as others have suggested.


----------



## meateater

Fat side up in my UDS, I use a water pan by the way to catch the fat and eliminate sour smoke. Just my way don't quote me.


----------



## raptor700

I prefer fat side up,But if you put the fat side down you get good bark on top,And the fat cap helps hold the juice inside the meat.

Just my 2¢


----------



## djbsmoker

I've done all of my butts fat side up but I'm smoking two butts tomorrow one basted 48 hours in Carolina type sauce then dry rubbed for 48 hours the other just dry rubbed. I think I will try it fat side down this time to see if there is a difference. I agree that there is a lot of fat to keep the meat most either way.


----------



## smokin phil

Fat side...... OFF!  For sausage. Can't tell the difference in my butts. Gotta save that fat!!!!!


----------



## tinyelvis

...and you cannot lie...


----------

